# Troy Murphy is the most underrated player in the league



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

12 and 11 aint easy in the west and he improves every game. He may not be an All-star but he deserves some love.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 12 and 11 aint easy in the west and he improves every game. He may not be an All-star but he deserves some love.


How about Brent Barry?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> He may not be an All-star but he deserves some love.


Yes of course hes one of most underrated players together with Harpring. Barry was shocking last season, this season injuries had stoped him a little.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

as far as improvement... TM no contest..He said battling with Fortson every day really helped him.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*amen tom*

i watched that hawks game last night i think he had 19 and 19
he has range all the way to the nba 3 pt line and he hustles on every play for a board..
i would love for the lakers to have this guy.. it would be the final piece they need to win it all again ( but i doubt they need any help to beat the queens)


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

gotta agree. Just trade around 4 lakers for Murphy! get a solid player in that 4 spot. Then teach him some boxing skills and let him take the pressure off shaq. I mean he could be sort of like the Maurice Lucas for Bill Walton. He could be the enforcer.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think everyone knows what he can do.so i'm not sure about underrated.he certainly is up for most improved.having said all that he isnt an elite power forward,you arent going to win with 5 murphys out there but if you want the perfect roll player,averaging a dbl dbl is pretty impressive.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree Murphy is underrated. If you talk about Warriors you talk about Arenas, Richardson, Jamison, or to some extent, Dampier or Fortson, Murphy is usually a forgotten man in any conversation. He's probably the toughest guy in this Warriors squad, he would be a Horace Grant to MJ in early 90s'.


----------

